# 457 help



## mas (Dec 10, 2014)

hi i need ur kind assistance.i submit 457 eoi(expression of intrest).how can i proceed next?when i start my electronic visa application it required TRN(transaction reference number) i dont know how to get it.help needed in this regard.


----------



## mas (Dec 10, 2014)

*help*

Hi,

I hope this is the right place to post this....I am looking for advice regarding the process
of 457 visa.i have IELTS & positive skill assessment.how can i get employer nomination & invitation.


----------

